# 3 Guys 9 birds and 9 bands!!!



## RobFyl

10 birds came in 3 different small groups. We killed our limits and every bird was banded!!!





















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead76

Thats crazy. I have only ever shot two geese with bands. Thats alot of dead birds to get them. One of the birds that I killed had a white neck band with a banded leg as well. Did any of your birds have neck bands?


----------



## BuckeyeZac

Have you checked to see where the birds were banded yet? That's crazy though.. 9 birds 9 bands... gotta be some kind of record! haha


----------



## supercanoe

Call them in, I will bet money that they were all banded at the same time and place. Probably this year too. You wiped out the extended family that has been hanging together. Post the band results when you get them.


----------



## RobFyl

No neck bands. I did call my 3 in and all the info was taken. I have to wait until the government goes back to work before I will get an email with all of the details. I will post the info when I get it. 4 of the bands are in sequential number pretty neat. Me and my buddies are still in awe. That was a one in a million hunt! We killed a lot of birds in that field in the early season this year and none of them were banded. We have only got 2 bands out of that field in the past 10 years. It was an awesome hunt and one I'll remember for the rest of my life. That will probaly never happen again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000

very cool congrats on the leg iron.


----------



## Love2kayak

That's awesome congrats


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Awesome!! Thanks for the post and congrats!


----------



## OrangeMilk

Some college kid probably banded them 2 weeks ago and turned in paper for his thesis on how long Geese Migrate for. He tells his proffesor that next year when they return he will have all the data......


----------



## Minnowhead

Hahahaha wont get his diploma till it's complete! Congrats on the bands, very cool hunt!


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS

Neat! Congrats on the Jewels!


----------



## RobFyl

Got our results back. 5 birds were banded in Mesopotamia. 4 were banded in Southington. 7 females were banded this year and 2 males were banded in 2011. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge

I'm not a waterfoul hunter, what's the purpose, just to track life span and range?


----------



## chase845

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## big spurs 111

great skitter hunt ,they band almost every bird there ...


----------



## OrangeMilk

Yes Sharp Charge that is exactly why.


----------



## smittyou812s

Awesome hunt can't wait to hammer them myself!


----------

